# Mature student going to live dream



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi everyone. Great site. I am a 66 year old retired state worker who is going to live a dream of attending culinary school. Wake up dreaming of plated desserts. Don't see myself working full time, just working part time for caterer. School district is starting school mile from my home OCT 31st. Have 3 kids, all in their 40's who are real supportive. One son, cook, one 3rd generation baker. Just changed doctor's because she said I should't go to culinary school because I am diabetic! Told her I wouldn't give up my dream.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Go For It !


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Good for you! This will definitely keep you young. Really, really tired at first, but once you get used to it, you'll be in the best shape you've ever been. And you'll find that once they get over the shock of seeing you there, your fellow students will look to you as a leader. Be prepared!  

You should have told your dr: it's okay, I'll taste, but I won't swallow; I'll spit it out.


----------



## merwin (Sep 15, 2002)

I think it is great ! retire and live a dream!!!:beer: please post and let us know who it goes. merwin


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for your posts. School starts this Monday. Am really excited. First six weeks is just classwork on safety, sanitation etc I think. Will find out Monday. Went byschool to fiind if I could get books, but office said all material lists will be given Monday. Got introduced to head instructor. School starts 8 am. Haven't been "up and going" since retirement 3 years ago. Have to adjust sleep hours.


----------



## counie (Sep 9, 2002)

good for you!  


I was really nervous about going to 'chef school' this year, but it has been the absolute best decision I have made for a long time.

I'm 40 with three grown kids (21 - 16) it was time for ME! 

The other students have been great and I have learned so much - stuff I thought I knew but now know I didn't  

I've just come off two weeks of work based training and although tiring, it has just cemented the fact that this is what I want to do (sore feet and all). 

Now it's time to look for job prospects, but hey, everyone has to eat and there are plenty of bosses that like their workers to have a bit of 'life experience' too. :bounce: 

Lets hear it for the older students !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Just a few days now. My daughter said I shoud start a journal about my experiences. One of my hobbies is writing. She says there might be a market for story of mature student going to culinary school. She said important to put things in writing so I wont forget.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Now, THAT's one I'd be interested in reading! Logan's journal and KateW's posts here are excellent, and Malawry's on eGullet is, too. But I want to read one that I can REALLY relate to! (Since I was in my late 40s when I went to restaurant school  )

_edited because I almost left out KateW  _


----------

